# Jack Osbourne and Muay Thai



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20050428/ennew_afp/afpentertainment_050428172535

 "Jack Osbourne has won his first muay Thai bout and says he can dream about becoming a world champion, the visiting British reality television star said in remarks published."

 A search on Yahoo! News for:
 osbourne thai
 turned up many other hits.


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/EdmontonSun/Entertainment/2005/04/29/1017932-sun.html

 "Jack Osbourne, the chubby, bespectacled son of former shock-rocker Ozzy Osbourne, underwent almost four weeks of training and colonic irrigations before entering the ring against a veteran Thai kickboxer. The result: a second-round knockout win to the teenage television personality."


----------



## Blindside (May 1, 2005)

Gee, I wonder how much they paid "the veteran muay thai fighter" to take a fall.  Lets see, chubby guy who lost 20 pounds in 3 weeks and has 14 days of  training versus anyone who gets to be called a "veteran" fighter.... you do  the math. 

Lamont


----------



## rmcpeek (May 1, 2005)

I find it hard to believe. It may be true, but how good was the guy?

The part that scares me is "four weeks of training and colonic irrigations". I'm fine with the training, but 4 weeks of colonic irrigations??????

Maybe that's what enabled him to get the knockout!!!!!

Rich


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't clear how colonic irrigations fit into the Muay Thai tradition.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 1, 2005)

i saw a bit of his training regimen on the osbournes................ive seen slugs that hit the bag harder.


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

I didn't know that it was covered on the TV show!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I didn't know that it was covered on the TV show!


i wouldnt say it was "covered"......but it showed him with his trainer......hitting the mitts. i mean.......imagine a 10 yr old girl hitting the mitts for the first time.


----------



## LT2002 (May 6, 2005)

Maybe he is preparing for the next battle of the 'stars'


----------



## OUMoose (May 6, 2005)

rmcpeek said:
			
		

> The part that scares me is "four weeks of training and colonic irrigations". I'm fine with the training, but 4 weeks of colonic irrigations??????


Maybe he was training WHILE getting a colonic....

"Alright Jack, I want 100 kicks on this bag.  In the meantime we're gonna take this garden hose...  Just... try to relax..."

 :xtrmshock  :boxing:


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 6, 2005)

LMAO, thats a funny story--Hollywood, I tell you.


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 11, 2005)

Damnit to hell, that makes me so mad.... I live in this freaking country and I didnt hear anything about this, I WAS IN PATTAYA Wednesday April 27th if that was the day of his fight and I still didnt hear anything about it.... I would have PAID thousands of baht to see that fat kid in the ring..... ooooooooh I cant beleive I missed that.  So upset!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2005)

Admit it, you're scared of him.


----------



## Jaymeister (May 11, 2005)

I'd be scared of ANYONE who'd had colonics for 4 weeks straight... I'm pretty sure that he'd built up a lot of rage after that kind of training.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, I watched "The Road to Wellville" last night so I think I can understand.

In fairness, the kid is trying. One has to respect that.


----------



## SwedishChef (May 11, 2005)

If his training keeps him off the "stuff" it should be encouraged despite how humorous the whole story is to us.   Hope he doesn't get mopped up too soon.


----------



## The Kai (May 13, 2005)

For everyone with morbid curiosty, http://www.fairtex.com/news/news_view.php?n_id=74#picgallery

as a bonus you get to see Jack O without  a shirt!


----------



## lonecoyote (May 13, 2005)

"twice daily massive colonic irrigations" !!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 13, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> I'd be scared of ANYONE who'd had colonics for 4 weeks straight... I'm pretty sure that he'd built up a lot of rage after that kind of training.


LOL!  Yikes - why would anyone need that many colonics unless they had, oh, half a cow's worth of undigested red meat packed in there?  

Wow.


----------



## Marginal (May 13, 2005)

That explains how he lost 20lbs...


----------



## hwarang (May 28, 2005)

i honestly hopes he gets in there with someone who they cant pay to lose and they destroy him i hate that guy he irritates me


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 28, 2005)

If it keeps him away from all the crap out there and if it makes him more disciplined then I hope he sticks with it.  Sadly though, I find it quite incredible that a wonderboy with a few months in training can seriously beat an experienced fighter in the ring....sorry but to Hollywoodish for me.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

Well, it's gotta be good for him. But yeah, I am surprised that he did OK. Who knows?


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 24, 2006)

Anybody heard anything else about this phenom's fight schedule?  Or has Kid Dynamite gone into retirement with his perfect record?  If he has, I'm hoping he'll pull a Jordan on us and answer our prayers, returning to defeat all the veteran Thai boxers of the world.  Long live MTV.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Jan 24, 2006)

How did that happen?

What next - Kelly Osbourne loses weight and defeats Royce Gracie in a straight BJJ competition?


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 31, 2006)

I know this is an old story (not trying to beat it to death), but is there any doubt that the fix was in?  Jack may not have known about it, maybe it was all MTV's doing.  But I mean, after a month of training, could his shins even be conditioned enough to check leg kicks?  God, I wish I could see that fight tape.

edit - does anybody know if there's a place you can see this fight on the net?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw the fight a couple of weeks ago it was on the show "Jack Osborne adrenaline junky".  You aren't missing much.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 31, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I saw the fight a couple of weeks ago it was on the show "Jack Osborne adrenaline junky". You aren't missing much.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
Lil'bastard stole my name! Jack Osbourne scares me about as much as a strip-club full of strippers giving free lap dances.


----------



## dobermann (Feb 1, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Lil'bastard stole my name! Jack Osbourne scares me about as much as a strip-club full of strippers giving free lap dances.


 
um, can you tell me where you usually go out to? i'd love that, those nights are pretty expensive usually.. 

to the story, heck, i wouldnt want to start up any muay-thai veterans. altough i have done kickboxing for some years, there were guys in the class i still was scared off and avoided sparring with them..  i dont know, i dont peculair like jack. nor ozzy really, i think its pretty much made up.. so if its ony a show, i wouldnt want to worry too much about it. my -.02!


----------



## lonecoyote (Feb 1, 2006)

I've heard that muay thai fighters give "exhibitions" all the time in thailand. Doesn't affect their fight record, just a show for folks. I'm sure quite a few westerners have touted their "wins" from these shows. Not saying that's what happened, just heard about it in other cases.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 2, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've heard that muay thai fighters give "exhibitions" all the time in thailand. Doesn't affect their fight record, just a show for folks. I'm sure quite a few westerners have touted their "wins" from these shows. Not saying that's what happened, just heard about it in other cases.


 
"Exhibitions" or "demonstrations"? Exhibition fights are still fights; demonstration is shadow sparring made to look real. It's usually choreographed.


----------



## lonecoyote (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you. From what you've said I believe I meant demonstrations, instead of exhibitions. Didn't realize the difference, my mistake.


----------

